# Malvernbury Care Home Oct '11



## mookster (Oct 18, 2011)

Visited with a pair of non-members with a bit of a last-minute (11pm the previous night) planning.

When people think of derelict care homes they tend to automatically think of dreary, soul-crushing 1970s buildings people go to to die in but Malvernbury is something a little different. The building is architecturally fantastic, the windows letting in a huge amount of light and the views are spectacular from the top floor. Plus you can't shake that nagging feeling that all the residents and staff have just popped out on a day trip to the seaside, there is a seriously eerie 'Mary Celeste' feeling to the place made even more weird by the fact one of the old phones in the home actually rang during our visit! I was convinced it was one of my mates mobiles but no, one of the old twiddly dial phones rang until it rung off, in hindsight we should've picked up the phone and seen who it was.

This is a fantastic place, one of my favourites from this whole year. And I can tell as I'm writing this I'm going to struggle to select a sensible amount of photos (oh how I wish I'd had a wide angle)...

























































This painting hanging in the dining room seriously weirded me out, why have a painting of a crying child in a nursing home!?












































































Thanks for looking, more photos can be found here


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 19, 2011)

I enjoyed your report Mookster.

It does have that 'just nipped out' feel to it.


----------



## Lolpeacock (Oct 19, 2011)

Is the building for sale?
Is this proof of alien abduction?

Nice photos, nice find.
Thanks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 19, 2011)

What a fantastic place! It really does feel that everybody has gone out on a day trip and will be back very soon!

Great pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 19, 2011)

Scrummy pix!!!


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome pics, definately get the "mary celeste" feeling! That painting is quite unnerving though! Nice find.


----------



## maximus (Oct 19, 2011)

WiNgNuTz said:


> Awesome pics, definately get the "mary celeste" feeling! That painting is quite unnerving though! Nice find.



There used to be a daft story about 'the crying boy' picturesin the seventies,apparently wherever it was hung the building set alight!! Obviously complete squirrel poo!!


Love the pics thanks so much!


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 19, 2011)

maximus said:


> There used to be a daft story about 'the crying boy' picture



What about the "Green Lady" picture of the same period? I heard her eyes follow you round the room and then when you turn your back she removes bank notes from your wallet...


----------



## mookster (Oct 19, 2011)

maximus said:


> There used to be a daft story about 'the crying boy' picturesin the seventies,apparently wherever it was hung the building set alight!! Obviously complete squirrel poo!!
> 
> 
> Love the pics thanks so much!



Cheers everyone, I said to my friend after I could probably go back here and come away with 100 totally different photos there is so much stuff to see.

The curse of the crying boy


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 19, 2011)

yes very nice indeed


----------



## st33ly (Oct 26, 2011)

That Singer sowing machine must have been nabbed, It wasn't there when I looked.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 26, 2011)

It was there yesterday afternoon matey


----------



## Happyshopper (Oct 26, 2011)

mookster said:


> The curse of the crying boy



Well that's news to me! As if it wasn't weird enough already.

The sewing machine's in the basement btw


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 26, 2011)

The boy must be moving it because it was in a bedroom yesterday not the basement!


----------



## Happyshopper (Oct 26, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> The boy must be moving it because it was in a bedroom yesterday not the basement!



I was only there on Sunday! 

Malvern: Hot Tourist Destination No 1.


----------



## st33ly (Oct 26, 2011)

I was there yesterday evening and it wasen't in any rooms on any floors or in the basement, just some buttons on the shelf.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 27, 2011)

This got me thinking so I checked our photos from the day. The singer sewing machine we saw is actually in the adjacent Children's Nursery just up the road so I reckon the blue boy must have had a garage sale that morning.  Pics to follow when I catch up with the backlog of our past few weeks explorations and apologies for any confusion there of my making. Btw, who left the entry point undone then??? Naughty naughty naughty lot, let's keep this place secure or it's just going to get chavved up in double quick time!


----------

